# Third-party software to replace iTunes?



## dax

I can't stand iTunes and I'm looking for something to replace it. Instead of syncing my iPod I'd rather just be able to copy and past and drag and drop and delete files in and out of it just like you would for any hard drive. iTunes is very difficult to use and it always ends up copying like 5 copies of the same album onto my iPod for some reason and I don't think there is a way to delete off the extra copies with iTunes. So does anyone use anything else in place of iTunes. I have a PC BTW. Thanks!


----------



## splattice

I haven't used iTunes in a long while but if I remember correctly, it should be possible to turn off auto-sync. What I use instead is Winamp, which is in my opinion far superior.


----------



## brianwarming

dax said:


> I can't stand iTunes and I'm looking for something to replace it. *Instead of syncing my iPod I'd rather just be able to copy and past and drag and drop and delete files in and out of it just like you would for any hard drive*. iTunes is very difficult to use and it always ends up copying like 5 copies of the same album onto my iPod for some reason and I don't think there is a way to delete off the extra copies with iTunes. So does anyone use anything else in place of iTunes. I have a PC BTW. Thanks!


Try this one : http://www.getsharepod.com/

_SharePod is easy to use and works! Heres some of the main features: _

*Add & remove music and videos from your iPod*
_Add, remove and edit playlists_
_Add & remove album art_
_View and backup photos_
_Copy music, videos and playlists from your iPod to PC_
_Import music/videos into your iTunes library, _including playlists and ratings
_Tag editing_
*Drag n' drop to and from Explorer*
*Simple, clean interface*
*Quick to load and use with no unnessary complicated features*
_ And whats more, SharePod is completely free! SharePod was designed from the start to be lightweight, quick and responsive, it has all (well hopefully most...!) of the features you need and none of the features you dont._


----------



## TheCanadian1

Winamp works well, but I prefer iTunes.

I always hated Windows Media Player... Each to their own though.


----------



## euphoria

Winamp gets my vote. The only better music player I've used is Amarok, would be cool if it worked on Windows.


----------



## Weoh

Winamp, Media Monkey, foobar2000


----------



## Classified

iTunes works fine for me. As long as you have your mp3's organized and have CD cover pictures it works great.


----------



## zookeeper

Hopefully not too off topic, but having not used an apple since those black+white macs in grade 4 is itunes representative of other apple software? Because it kind of blows.


----------



## pollster

I have never used auto-sync with iTunes. Always drag and drop. When you connect your iPod, the main screen (i.e. the menu to the left that shows you what's on your iPod) should have a little check-box to turn off auto-sync. 

I agree though, iTunes is funky - and not in a cool way. I used to use Winamp ages ago. I should download it again.

BTW, I'm the last person who should be giving computer advice. My brother is my IT Dept. :b


----------



## rdrr

ephpod


----------



## redtogo72

http://www.getsongbird.com/

http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=WiwiHome
http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/


----------



## Mr. Frostie

I like the way iTunes automatically organizes your audio files and copies them in the iTunes directory when you drag and drop into the iTunes window. I couldn't live without this feature. Just wish it supported more audio formats, didn't take 2 minutes to load, and the Windows version didn't look like an OS X application.


----------

